# Favorite recording of Sibelius 1?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Just asking for a friend .


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

In no particular order:

Vanska - Lahti SO
Berglund - Bournemouth
Berglund - Helsinki
Blomstedt - San Francisco Symphony
Ormandy - Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Giorgio Pitzalis (Feb 27, 2020)

I also highly recommend Karajan BPO EMI


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I would recommend these three...

Paavo Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra 
Osmo Vänskä and the Minnesota Orchestra.
Sir Colin Davis and the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

- Kamu (part of his mixed DG cycled with Karajan)
- Sanderling (Berlin Classics or Brilliant Classics)
- Barbirolli (EMI)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It partly depends on whether you want the Tchaikovsky influence downplayed or not. I like many recordings but most often go for Rozhdestvensky and Vanska (both the Lahti and the Minnesota are very different and I enjoy both but the Lahti one is very distinctive and memorable) but also enjoy many others including Bernstein (NYPO) and Colin Davis (LSO).


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bernstein/NYPO all the way...great performance...Stokowski/ NationalPO is very good, also...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic and Stokowski/National Philharmonic


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Santtu-Matias Rouvali / Gothenburg Symphony
Alexander Gibson / Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

I remain deeply fond of the Karajan/Berliner Phil. on EMI. It's on the side of emphasizing the Tchaikovsky connection, which I do like, but also he doesn't miss the wilder, more impulsive "Finno-Ugric" moments. 

But there are many good ones! Kamu/Lahti, Berglund/COE (or any Berglund), Bernstein/NYPO, Järvi on BIS: these would all be on my short list, just to throw a few out there. For a chilly, "Nordic" take, I like Saraste/FRO.

Note to Becca: that Rouvali is on my need-to-hear list! Maybe I should just order it.

ETA: one I did not care for was Vänskä/Minnesota, but I thought the Fourth on the same disc was very good!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Knorf said:


> ETA: one I did not care for was Vänskä/Minnesota, but I thought the Fourth on the same disc was very good!


I suppose I should give Vanska another try - his Karelia music with Lahti was so pallid, wimpy, lifeless, next to the high-spirited versions of Barbirolli/Halle [Suite][ and Gibson/SNO [Overture] - it pretty much turned me off....


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

I’d say Karajan / BPO is very good

Stokowski well worth a try


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Very hard - quite a few excellent recordings.

Will say:

*Herbert von Karajan* BPO 2nd January 1981 EMI

And in recent times I've been blown away by .....

*Santtu-Matias Rouvaliu * - Gothenburg Symphony Alpha Classics


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> I suppose I should give Vanska another try - his Karelia music with Lahti was so pallid, wimpy, lifeless, next to the high-spirited versions of Barbirolli/Halle [Suite][ and Gibson/SNO [Overture] - it pretty much turned me off....


YMMV, of course, but I will say I am also lukewarm about most of Vänskä's Lahti Sibelius (and greatly prefer Kamu's Sibelius with that orchestra). But some people really like it, and pan the Kamu... You know how it is.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Current favos are Karajan/BPO on Warner/EMI and Paavo Berglund/Helsiniki Philharmonic Orchestra, also on Warner/EMI.

I am looking forward to the upcoming Decca cycle by the Oslo Philharmonic and Klaus Mäkelä. Just by virtue of utilizing Decca's most modern recording equipment, it should be worth a serious listen.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Maazel/Pittsburgh. Great playing, great sound, and great conducting.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Leonard Bernstein with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG).
Hands down.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg for Deutsche Grammophon. Balanced, electrifying and profoundly musical.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä - Leonard Bernstein New York Philharmonic on Sony.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I gave the Karajan BPO EMI remastered recording a listen this morning and good as it is I found the strings just a bit too weighty on this listen.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Indeed, I like very much:
Santtu-Matias Rouvali ​- Gothenburg Symphony (Alpha Classics)

If you want to music to sound "bigger than life", then Bernstein/VPO could be your favorite.

Else, there is Sir Colin Davis with the London Symphony Orchestra (live, on the orchestra's own label) for a very good mainstram recording or Berglund with the COE (well, chamber orchestra? There were 14 first violins ... ) for the "something else" corner.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I just re-listened to Stokowski/Nat'lPO and Bernstein/NYPO....both are great recordings - I'd say, for me it's a tossup....each has its strengths...
Stokowski gets some great climaxes and orchestral sonorities from his Nat'l Philharmonic [a English pick-up orchestra, similar to RCAVictorSO or Columbia SO in US]....very powerful and dramatic. Bernstein gets similar results with his NYPO - tremendous power and dynamic control....Stoki's recorded sound is more close-up, in your face...

I give Bernstein a slight edge in certain aspects - Stanley Drucker's opening clarinet solo is played with great expression and nuance, great control and dynamic range...really well played....also, Stoki's strings are no match for the NYPO...the Nat'lPO shows some occasionally "fudgy" string sound, not real precise, lacking in sonic intensity, esp in faster moving passages. The NYPO strings are rock-solid rhythmically, with great intensity of tone at every dynamic level.
Still tho, Stokowski delivers a powerful, exciting performance, with big sweeping sonorities and most effective phrasing...both recordings are powerful and dramatic...the orchestras delivering great sonic "wallop" when needed.....

I wouldn't want to be without either...the well-known Kamu/Helsinki RadioSO version is certainly played with great passion and commitment, but it is no match for the Stokowski or Bernstein versions.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I like Anthony Collins/LSO. Lots of energy and passion.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HvK 1981 is a clear winner for me in Sib’s 1st…

It’s the 3rd, I struggle to find a favourite version…


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

For some reason I can’t find Karajan’s Sibelius 1 on Spotify. I can find the other symphonies he did


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Ludwig Schon said:


> HvK 1981 is a clear winner for me in Sib's 1st…
> 
> It's the 3rd, I struggle to find a favourite version…


With reference to the 3rd Symphony I won't say this is the best, whatever that means, but try the recent Owain Arwel Hughes recording on Rubicon - it might hit the spot.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a strange relationship with Karajan's Sibelius. I find all his recordings very impressive and I love them. But somehow I also feel they are outside of what I expect and look for in Sibelius. Yes, I know Sibelius himself praised them.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> ... Yes, I know Sibelius himself praised them.


Sibelius praised lots of conductors who performed his music....


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Heck148 said:


> Sibelius praised lots of conductors who performed his music....


I have seen the claim that Sibelius praised every recording of his music because he was so grateful/happy about it...


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> I have seen the claim that Sibelius praised every recording of his music because he was so grateful/happy about it...


Sibelius said to his secretary Santeri Levas in a private conversation that "Karajan is the only one who understands my music". He also seemed to appreciate Koussevitsky and Kajanus very high.

All those three have SOMETHING in common with the only recording of Sibelius himself conducting, Andante Festivo. Very broad string sound for sure. Sibelius loved the strings and emphasized the meaning of string writing to the few students he had.

Here is Sibelius himself. It brings to life his public advice to younger composers: "Every note must be alive."


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Davis/Boston Symphony. A part of a wonderful Sibelius Cycle.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Pretty good


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Leonard Bernstein with Vienna Philharmonic on DG


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

I really enjoy the 3rd, but agree, it's a tough symphony to get right. My go to recording for years was the Davis/BSO. Recently Hurwitz recommended Maazel with the Pittsburgh and, fortunately, it was available from iTunes as a download, so I tried it. It's not bad, and yes, it's better than the old Davis, but still not completely there yet. However, I noticed that the Davis/LSO set of "complete" Sibelius is available from iTunes for $10. Hurwitz hates the set but I thought, "Good god, it's just $10, something must be decent in it". So I bought it and you know what? It's the best 3rd I've ever heard! Davis hits it just right. And I thought the 1st was also quite good. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Markbridge said:


> Hurwitz hates the set...


One of the best recommendations I can think of. I'll have to give this set a listen!

I wasn't especially fond of what I've heard of Davis/BSO, to be honest, but I do like a lot of Davis's work in general otherwise.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There are two Davis/LSO sets, one done in the 1990s by RCA and the LSO Live set from the 2000s


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Becca said:


> There are two Davis/LSO sets, one done in the 1990s by RCA and the LSO Live set from the 2000s


Right. I have _Kullervo_ from the LSO live set. It's ok. Not great, imo (but far from poor as well, just there are better.) I've never heard any of the RCA set.

Which one does Hurwitz hate? I'm guessing the LSO Live one.

(I made the assumption Markbridge was referring to the RCA set.)


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Beecham, RPO (1951). It was the only recording of the first symphony in the public library when I was a kid. Obviously not a recommendation; just a recording with personal affinity.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Different conductors do better with different works. For me, Karajan is a bit heavy in the youthful first, even though it’s an impressive reading.

My current favs:

1 - Collins
2 - Hannikainen
3 - Davis
4 - Karajan 
5 - Bernstein/NYPO
6 - Beecham
7 - Koussevitzky

.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't know about different version, I just listen to this one on YouTube






It is my favourite Sibelius symphony, I think most people go for the 7th, and actually one of my favourite pieces of music.


----------

